# FormBinding GWT



## simcon94 (16. Okt 2009)

Hallo
kann man das Formbinding auch benutzn, um ComboBoxen oder RadioButtons zu setzen?
Oder geht das nur bei Textfeldern....


----------



## Geeeee (16. Okt 2009)

Du hast noch immer nicht gesagt, ob du EXT GWT verwendest. Da ich nun noch immer davon ausgehe:

```
binding.addFieldBinding(new FieldBinding(new Radio(), "test"));
```


----------



## simcon94 (16. Okt 2009)

Sorry.
Ja ich verwende GWT EXT.


----------



## simcon94 (16. Okt 2009)

Folgendes:

```
formBindings.addFieldBinding(new SimpleComboBoxFieldBinding(comboData, Alias.ATGP_ITEM));
```

im Alias.ATGP_ITEM steht eine 1drin. Den Wert hole ich von der DB.
Hinter dieser 1 steht->Gruppe. Jetzt möchte ich "Gruppe" in der ComboBox Anzeigen.

Wie kann ich eine Zuweisung machen?


----------

